# G32 versus G20 for ease of carrying



## Cooper12 (Nov 25, 2018)

I’m looking for a hiking / carry gun and wondering how much harder it is to carry a G20 than aG32 more so for people protection than anything as I’ll be climbing mountains and can’t lug a big heavy revolver . Would you all recommend a chest holster since I’ll have backpack weight on my back or a belt holster. Thanks for the info


----------



## Pandaz3 (Aug 23, 2018)

Well the 32 is the same size as a G-19 or 23, a Compact. The G-20 is a Fat full size gun. But the weight is not a big thing with the 20 9.5 ounces more loaded. I think I would prefer a chest rig but they can be expensive. 
I own a G-20, I have only 90 round thru it and the jury is still out on it. I have the new Springfield XDM 10 MM 5.25 too and the same 90 rounds. It will be a keeper.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

I think it should be more of a matter of which one you can shoot better with, a .357 Sig (G32) or a 10mm. (G20)? I'd go with neither and instead go with a G23 .40 or better yet a G30 .45 mostly because of ammunition availability, cost and choices. You also have the option of converting a G23 to .357 Sig by switching barrels and you can use the same magazines.


----------

